# Bulloch County Still Hunting Only Lease



## Dog Hunter (Sep 6, 2005)

Appears that we are going to have a lease starting up this year.  3600 acres of planted pines (roughly 4-6 years old) and clearcut (planted last year), with some cutover hardwood and the rest of the hardwood being cut soon.  20 members maximum at $850 each.  With time this should be an excellent tract of land.  Will have roughly 20+ foodplots on the property with more being able to go in.  There will be no smoking on the property except at the club house.  Club house is not special, but does have a well and lights that will be powered by genarator.  Property has very little road frontage.  The main rules will be State laws, but we are trying to get some bigger deer so we are not interested in killing a lot of small bucks.  We are going to be a family type club.  If you are interested in talking about this shoot me a pm.
This is a still hunting only lease.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 7, 2005)

Dog Hunter - hope you find some people. I hunted in emanual county for about 6 years and that area has a ton of deer along with some good ones to boot. you don't hear to much about the quality of deer in that area but me and my family have killed some good ones.

if anybody is in that area they do need to check it out because that county and the surrounding counties are on the rise in regards to quality. it is just not as widely published as far as racks go  because the locals keep it to themselves but they do have a ton of deer waiting to be harvested.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scshep2002 (Sep 15, 2005)

Whats the closest town. Trying to figure out drive time from Fl? Thanks


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Brooklet is about 9 miles north.  Statesboro is about 16 miles North


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Redman54 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dog Hunter, 
 Where bouts in Bulloch County is this located. Thanks


----------



## Hintz (Nov 9, 2005)

will this be available next year by any chance


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 9, 2005)

Redman54 said:
			
		

> Dog Hunter,
> Where bouts in Bulloch County is this located. Thanks


Off Mudd Arcola road south of Brooklet.  About nine miles to Brooklet.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 9, 2005)

Hintz said:
			
		

> will this be available next year by any chance


Still 3 openings this year for a total of 12  members.
$1050 a member.


----------



## Hintz (Nov 9, 2005)

Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> Still 3 openings this year for a total of 12  members.
> $1050 a member.


I would be interested now  but the seasons almost over and we have a place right now in laurens county but arent going to resign, you guys taken anything off of it this year? and are there turkey there?


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (May 1, 2006)

Dog Hunter,

I'm interested in finding out more about the club.  Can you call me at 321-303-1248 or email me at gjwilliamsjr1@ol.com any additional info about the club.

Gene


----------



## plank (May 2, 2006)

I also wold like to get some more information about your club.  I am from Brooklet, and always looking for a place to hunt around home.  Thanks


----------



## Hintz (May 2, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## plank (May 6, 2006)

I think you may have tried to send me a pm, but I have not recieved it.  I would defintely like to get some more information.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 10, 2006)

Sorry about the delay.  I have actually turned over the lease to another gentleman.  I will check with him and see what he has.


----------



## ejm (Aug 24, 2006)

Any word about this lease? Thanks.


----------



## AlexPeres (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes that is a good area I was there 2 months ago seeing 175acres that we lost because of the 2nd party lease that was leaseing it Long story. But anyways we got there at 8:30  in the morning to see it and within 20mins of being there we counted 6 bucks no smaller then an 8 point biggest was 12 points. So yes they are some big boys in that area.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Aug 24, 2006)

*goin huntin*

any word if ya'll will have a club this year.
Thanks


----------

